# Richborough Power Station



## Ether (Feb 20, 2007)

Made a visit to Richborough powerstation at the weekend with fieldym. Had a great afternoon out taking photos of the cooling towers and the remains of the offices in the main block. 

It was a nice chilled explore, Anyway here are some of my photos from the day.

Base of the cooling towers












Toxic Stickers




Drawing Desk up in Research




Faults book found up in old control room




Blue fire alarm




It was a good chilled afternoons exploring and i'm glad i got to see the site before its gone


----------



## Simon-G (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ether,

These are good pics will you be puting more on your web site?

Simon-G


----------



## Ether (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep probably later i'll try and put some more on my site.


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 20, 2007)

Great explore & pics, Ether. Love the base of the cooling towers.
Cheers for that
Foxy


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Ether,

Great pics buddy! Especialy like the first one -kind of shows the scale of the cooling towers  
Fieldy mentioned about all the water, but didn't fancy a swim!  

Lb


----------



## Ether (Feb 21, 2007)

The pictures don't do it justice, its a superb place and definatly worth an explore.

Me and fieldy did discuss braving the water for a shot upwards of the middle of the cooling tower but decided against it. 

it was probably the best choice


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad you got to see the place. From what I've heard, places like this are fast disappearing.
Yes, probably a wise choice to avoid the water -especially as Security seem to be more on the ball these days -there might have been Security in scuba gear, just waiting for the first foot to got under the surface............... 

Lb


----------



## Ether (Feb 21, 2007)

Not wanting to mention much about security, but i think they have more issues with a missing road out the front of the site than us deciding if were stupid enough to go in the water at the base of the cooling towers! 

You know fieldy tho, he has no fear!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yes! There weren't any slippery roofs around?


----------



## Ether (Feb 21, 2007)

Hahaha he did manage to get up on a roof at Eastry hospital afterwards!


----------



## Jamie of Hackney (Feb 21, 2007)

Lightbuoy;10617; said:


> Security seem to be more on the ball these days



At Richborough Power Station? When I went there, the only security guard was just leaving. I was standing, looking through the fence - dressed in black, camera in one hand and torch in the other - and he didn't even notice me.


----------

